# Went to Devils Lake...Caught Fish



## njsimonson

Didn't expect to find this among the slimers!!!










Caught her on a jig and minnow, big Berkley powerbaits in white were stellar for me today, I think the big bright profile was what helped the eyes and the pike see the bait in the dingy water, but we caught slim daddies on just about everything we threw!

They're running! 3s and 4s were not uncommon, and we caught some smaller males too. And of course, big mossback momma was CPRed!

Now, I'm not a huge walleye guy, but everyone on Channel A could hear me hootin and hollerin after my buddy Mike landed her! Best net man I've ever seen! We guessed her at eight pounds or so. Caught dozens of nice pike, saw many around 10 to 15 pounds landed, some big ones kept  but that's the angler's perogative. All in all a great day!

Who wants to go tomorrow?!? 

Check out the new pics at my website www.geocities.com/njsimonson


----------



## Brad Anderson

Nice work.


----------



## PJ

Good up! 8)


----------



## Bigdog

Nice fish. I'll be there Friday night.


----------



## dosch

Nick

Easy on the detailed reports give the fish a chance. Your to damn nice to be a lawyer. Thompson Diversion or Larimore are more like it.


----------



## fishhook

Congrats....been a long time since i have had a day like that. Looks like fun!!


----------



## djleye

Nice!!!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## njsimonson

Dosch,

Yeah, I guess I'm a little too naive, and think everyone will C&R these beauties. It's just so much damn fun, and so easy to get in on the action that I wish everyone could experience it, and in doing so, experience it with a sense of responsibility to the resource.

Probably preaching to the choir here though.


----------



## Bigdog

No worries from me, have caught a lot of big pike and have no desire to keep 'em. Just a few small ones for pickling. Was planning on fishing prior to your report, this just makes it tougher to wait.


----------



## goose0613

I am wondering if I would be able to get a boat in yet on DL. I am making the trip from Fargo and would like to know if I should leave it home. Please email me your feedback: [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## holmsvc

NJ,
This guy must be great with a net. I've netted hundreds of fish for you and never heard a complaint.


----------



## PJ

Hopefully I'll get out there early next week.


----------



## njsimonson

Holms -

Ah with you its an everyday thing, walleye NET, big pike NET, 4-inch bluegill NET! You know your a pro, no need to stroke your ego anymore right?!? Had more good days fishing Fri-Sat-Sun on DL. Dad caught a nice 34" pike on Sat and a couple 3 lb eyes on Sun morn. If the water is still too high on the Sheyenne...you and Todd should consider a run up here next weekend, but as for now, I am coming home.

Big Dog / Brad -

Nice to meet both of you out on the water, its always fun when us Nodakers can meet up and get some fishing in together, even if it is by chance! How did you guys end up on Sunday?

I have posted more pics on my website at www.geocities.com/njsimonson/fishing04 check out the great weekend! (Sometimes the page won't load, because I have exceeded bandwith - which happens when the link gets posted - but check it out in a few hours if it doesn't load!)

Also, gotta pay respect to Ed's Baitshop. Always great service and advice, I have appreciated the gigantic $1.50 scoops of minnows and the friendly chat and and help!

Last tip: *BIG WHITE CURLY TAIL GRUBS!!! *(4" POWERBAIT and 5" MISTER TWISTERS WERE MONEY ALL WEEK LONG ON 1/8 OZ JIGS!!! TIP THEM WITH MINNOWS!!!)

Tight lines!


----------



## holmsvc

I might head up there this weekend with Todd. As for the sheyenne the walleyes are biting below baldhill. Lots of fish caught this weekend mostly walleyes with a few white bass mixed in. Most of the walleyes ran in the 1.5 to 2.5 pound range. I saw a few fish over 3 pounds, but not many. The bite was best in the morning you need 1/4 or 3/8 oz.


----------



## Bigdog

NJ

Nice to meet you and your dad. Sunday it started to rain about the time we hit the water but it thinned the crowd so we could move into the money spot. Got a lot of pike, largest was about 9#. All on white twisters and minnows. Walleyes were tougher, got 5-6 that were only 12" or so but I did manage one that went 4.5. Didn't see any other 'eyes caught. Was a good weekend, may be back in two weeks.


----------



## njsimonson

Bigdog -

Great to hear! Keep in touch and if you are ever going to be in the Valley City or Detroit Lakes area, shoot me a PM and we can try and get out and fish around those areas!

Tight lines, good luck on your next trip!


----------



## njsimonson

Well...I'm hooked!

Check out the new pics at www.geocities.com/njsimonson/April21.html


----------



## Bigdog

Making me jealous here at work


----------



## Brad Anderson

Nick, linky no worky...


----------



## njsimonson

Sometimes too many people look at it in a given hour - then geocities shuts it down for a bit claiming "bandwidth exceeded." Just wait a while, and it should come up!

You gonna be around VC at all this weekend Brad? PM me if you're coming to the area and we can cast a few.


----------



## Nodak Duke

First of all, a great trip Nick! The wind was brutal, but as always we managed to have a great time. Good fishin' with a great bunch of guys.

Oh, and nice meeting you, Brad. :beer: How lait did you end up fishing?


----------



## Brad Anderson

We stayed till about sundown. More of the same, except I got in the ballgame big time after you guys left. Had to get rid of the competition in order for me to catch fish.

It was awesome fishing with ya'll. We'll have to do it again sometime. I might be going back to Devils again this weekend. See what happens.


----------



## njsimonson

Duker -

Anytime man! Straley wants to go next Friday, says he hasn't fished in years! You up for it? Glad your brother caught that huge eye! That was a sweet sweet fish.

Brad -

Keep your eye out for Holms, he'll be up there on Sat/Sun. Good luck!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

We'll be up there this Friday....hope to see you out there Nick!


----------



## njsimonson

Keep a lookout for me! I'll be there early!


----------



## Brad Anderson

What about me?? I'll simmerin.


----------



## holmsvc

Was fishing at devils this weekend the wind was a pain in the a$$. The fishing was good though saw a lot of big eyes caught and released. If you want to fish channel a you better get there early. Saturday we got there at 6:30 and there was quite a few people there before us. Sunday we got there a little before 6 and the was already 5 or 6 trucks there. I dont think the big female eyes will be in there much longer. Some of the eyes we caught on sunday had already dropped some eggs.


----------



## cootkiller

Am going after school in the used boat I just bought. Gotta get her licensed first and fix the aerator pump.

cootkiller


----------



## Brad Anderson

Fishing is in a state of transition on the big lake.


----------

